# New Litespeed t-shirts



## HerbertK (Sep 23, 2004)

After an endless absence of a new Litespeed t-shirt design, it appears that the wait was well worth waiting for. Instead of us designing the new t-shirts, we let Ryan and Brent of www.twinsix.com design the new shirts, and they look awsome. They are available on the twinsix.com site. 



















Herbert

Litespeed
www.litespeed.com
The Litespeed blog


----------



## Fattybiker (Mar 2, 2005)

Very cool, when will they be available?


----------



## HerbertK (Sep 23, 2004)

Fattybiker said:


> Very cool, when will they be available?


The guys at twinsix said in about 10 days, but pre-ordering is possible.

Cheers,

Herbert

www.litespeed.com
The Litespeed Blog


----------



## estone2 (Sep 25, 2005)

HerbertK said:


> The guys at twinsix said in about 10 days, but pre-ordering is possible.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> ...


I love em. Getting one of each.


----------

